# Modificar Transmisor FM de coche



## davidgsanpablo (Jul 24, 2008)

Hola a todos pues soy nuevo en el foro y ay va mi primera pregunta.
Pues resulta que ayer me compre uno de esos fantasticos transmisores FM para coche por 8.90 € marca TNB con conector para mechero y rango de frecuencias de 87.7 a 88.9 en saltos de 0.2 y tenia 3 preguntas.

1. ¿Se le puede ampliar de alguna forma ese rango de frecuencias? 
Para seleccionarlas trae un selector con 7 posiciones y digo yo: 
¿Si le cambio ese selector por un potenciometro o algo parecido podria ampliar el rango?
(Perdonad los nombres de componentes tengo 14 años y se lo justo de electronica)

2. ¿Se le puede poner una antena para ampliar el alcance?
Lo he abierto para echar un ojo y os aseguro que solo veo condensadores y resistencias no veo ninguna bobina ni nada parecido donde se le pueda poner una antena en las fotos no se aprecia muy bien el circuito porque mi camara no tiene ajuste de macro y si la acerco mucho se ve borroso.

3. ¿Se puede amplificar la señal de salida?
¿Por ejemplo si lo sobrealimento conseguiria mas potencia? Funciona a 12v (mechero de coche) y lo tengo enchufado en casa a un transformador. ¿Si le sustituyo el fusible que lleva por un cable y lo subo a 18v me cargo el circuito o consigo mas potencia?
¿Hay alguna otra forma de amplificar esa señal de salida?

En cuanto a alcance funciona regular con una radio barata o la del MP3 lo coges a 2 metros maximo y con el aparato Sony de mi padre lo coges perfectamente a 5 metros con una pared de por medio. Ademas de las que trae solo tengo libre 1 frecuencia el 88.9 y no puedo probar mas.
Por cierto trae encima un cargador USB que no funciona  lo he probado con el MP4 y no carga ni nada solo lo enciende  :x .

Perdonad si me he saltado alguna norma del foro os recuerdo que soy nuevo y vengo a aprender un poco tengo 14 años no me hecheis mucho la bronca lo hago lo mejor que puedo.

Saludos.


----------



## djchinomix (Jul 24, 2008)

hola davidgsanpablo.
respondiendo algunas de tus preguntas:
1. ¿Se le puede ampliar de alguna forma ese rango de frecuencias?
R:/que yo sepa no, ese minitransmisor debe ser con el famoso integrado bh1417 el cual puede ser ajustado entre 87.7 - 88.9MHz, 106.7 - 107.9MHz (200kHz steps), por lo cual no podras aumentar el rango de frecuencias.
2. ¿Se le puede poner una antena para ampliar el alcance? 
Si se puede, pero no lograras un gran alcance, solo unos metros mas, esta tendras que soldar un condensador de 10pF a la pin 11 del integrado y despues un cable o una terescopica.
3. ¿Se puede amplificar la señal de salida? 
si, tendras que armar un lineal de potencia y conectar la antena del minitransmisor a la entrada de este lineal.
si subes el voltaje no deberia pasar nada, se supone que traen un regulador de voltage.

PD:La potencia de este transmisor es de 25mW, siempre si usa el bh1417, todo lo que es respondido es referente a ese integrado.

Saludos desde chile, y yo tengo 16 años D....


----------



## arriaco (Jul 24, 2008)

Hola amigo David.

     No esperes milagros con el cacharro que has comprado. No es mi intención desilusionarte, pero estos "gadgets" ó "tamagotchis" no se le pueden modificar nada. Sale más barato tanto económicamente como en quebraderos de cabeza tener claro a la potencia que quieres alcanzar como el rango que pretendes cubrir en frecuencias. 

1. ¿Se le puede ampliar de alguna forma ese rango de frecuencias? 

Es posible pero muy poco problable, y te digo que estos gadgets tienen un PLL estudiado para con las siete posiciones que comentas, seleccionas un código de microrruptores en los cuales varias la frecuencia de trabajo del PLL, intentar averiguar el peso binario de los microrruptores y el código del mismo, es prácticamente imposible.

2. ¿Se le puede poner una antena para ampliar el alcance?

El conector y cable de audio es de 3 hilos. 2 para ambos canales de audio (izq + der) y el tercero es una ampliación de la masa que hace de antena. Ampliando este hilo, no creo que consigas mucho más de un metro. Por lo que no t aconsejo que toques los internos porque es dificilísimo soldar en el microcircuito, y tendrás muchas posibilidades de realizar algún cortocircuito entre pistas.

3. ¿Se puede amplificar la señal de salida?

Te repito que si tu idea es salir al aire con una potencia "decente" para que te escuchen en tu pueblo/barrio o bloque de vecinos, decididamente la compra que has realizado no vale para nada de eso, tendrías que recurrir a amplificador de nanowatios, que no existen en el mercado. Yo intenté algo parecido hace tiempo, pero fracasé estrepitosamente. Pensaba que salian con miliwatios y aún así, y aún teniendo un PLL, la estabilidad en frecuencia es pobre para instalarle cualquier lineal de potencia.

Para terminar, te aconsejo hacerte con un buen excitador PLL que los hay en el mercado de al menos 1 W que es lo más aconsejable. Con ese watio luego puedes hacer "diabluras" porque en el mercado existen muchos lineales de potencia hasta llegar incluso al Kilowatio aunque creo que ése no será tu deseo. Pienso que para empezar con 15-25 W, estarás bastante satisfecho para empezar en este mundillo que yo inicié hace más de 25 años y con tu misma edad... si es codificado estéreo mejor... así te ahorrarás de buscar un encoder aparte y ahorrarás espacio. Olvídate, por tanto de intentar experimentar con tu gadget, porque están fabricados para lo que están... o sea, para poner música en tu coche, sin necesidad de reproductores mp3 y con un alcance máximo de 3-5 metros...

Si necesitas más ayuda, te la puedo proporcionar... espero que hayas entendido todo y... ¡¡¡BIENVENIDO AL MUNDO DE LA FM BROADCAST!


----------



## djmyky (Jun 14, 2009)

y que tal  amigos que tal es el sonido y el ancho de banda de estos aparatos  estaria bacan sacar provecho el lcd que tienen  algunos  de estos emisores


----------



## d_m_barreto (Ago 11, 2009)

hola David aqui hay algo referido a los que buscas yo lo estoy haciendo veremos que sale

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-integrado-bh1415-8567/


----------



## danytec (Jun 30, 2010)

Holas 
Lei aunque es un tanto pasado el tema ,yo creo que hay muchos con este proyecto y mi opinion es que su inquietud estaba en lo correcto ese pequeño aparatito si se puede hacer funcionar como un exitador profecional ya que esta contruido como un pll. y ademas stereo,digital, tan solo se tiene que tener en cuenta que, en el cable de entrada de audio hay otro cable negro interno que no esta conectado a nada que es la antena del bichito. 
Y nada mas que se tiene que construir un lineal de la potencia que quiera. y conectarlas entre si.
y tiene un transmisor de exelente potencia y sonido.
y te subo un de 5 w lo suficiente para tus experimentos. 
saludos .


----------



## Dano (Jun 30, 2010)

danytec dijo:


> y tiene un transmisor de exelente potencia y sonido.



No estoy del todo de acuerdo con el "excelente sonido" pero es cuestión de gustos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 15, 2010)

hola amigo, creo que deberias poner un dipolo de 1/2 onda y usar un cable comun para TV CABLE tipo RG-6U, es económico y es facil de encontrar los conectores. 

Fórmula: 300.000 (velocidad de la luz) dividido en frecuencia que quieras emitir (en Kilohertz).
Ejemplo: 300.000 : 94.100 = 3.18m

y si es DIPOLO (DI= dos POLO= polo ) es entonces ''Dos Polos'') debes hacer dos elementos iguales.
3.18:2 = 1,59m cada elemento.

Busca en internet '' Antena dipolo para fm'' o ''fm dipole''

en fin, no es necesario desacoplar, ya que el circuito es PLL, osea es 100% estable.

yo a un transmisorcito de esos a pilas con una antena para nada sofisticada (con fierros de una antena vieja de tv y un aislante de madera rustico y coaxil encontrado en la calle logre sacarle unos 2 KM y con el transmisor fm a 105.1.

Pronto te subire fotos de una antena dipolo cortado que acabo de instalar y armar y que quedo muy pro!

aah y tambn tengo 16 y soy loco por la radio al igual que algunos compañeros de curso y edad del foro!  Armando se aprende y aprendiendo se mejoran los resultados de nuestros equipos!

aah y tu tx no trae unas letras que dicen ''rf out'' por alguna parte?

conectas el cable negro que no va conectado a nada al nucleo del coaxil y la malla a tierra y listo (a la antena) y con eso tendria que andar 


Suerte!


----------



## danytec (Jul 16, 2010)

Holas
como que no amigo, te recuerdo que es para un mp3 que tiene entrada de audio digital (usb)y su salida tambien son buenas es por eso que los Mp3 tienen un sonidaso,y ademas el integrado es utilizado en pll profecionales y no es nada del otro mundo.
Probalo que el sonido te sale bien ,en tu equipo de auto y a full volumen  
y subo esta ilustracion de un modulo exitador para fm .
Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 17, 2010)

ke bonito excitador! es de 1W o 0.5? si alguien tiene un esquema para un lineal simple para fm porfa que lo suba... gracias!


----------



## erkosone (Jul 18, 2010)

Te comento que yo tengo un emisor de estos que tu dices para el coche, de la marca Vieta, me costó 24 euros y le he desmontado y puestoen su caja todo bien armado, con su primer lineal de 10 miliwat de salida, he de decir que crear un lineal que trabaje con potencias tan sumamente bajas no es sencillo, pero si posible, mi experiencia ha sido qeu hasta que no lo he colocado en el interior de una caja lo mas pequeña posible y toda metalica de chapa con dos unicos agujeros para la entrada de rf y salida de rf no ha funcionado, pero ahora digo que funciona perfectamente, y tras este pequeño lineal que es una virgeria verlo funcionar jeje.. he montado otro que eleva la salida a 0,2 watt en antena, lo tengo todo montado con su pantalla original LCD en una caja y la botonera la he puesto exterior, vamos que mi emisor de FM es STEREO, PLL, con ecualizador grafico y seleccionable, indica en su LCD el mombre de la cancion a reproducir, tiene entrada USB y saca por la antena 0,2 watt, ha sido una experiencia muy gratificante la verdad.


Añado algunas fotos mas del proyecto, pues en su hilo inicial solo están las de cuando sacaba 10 miliwatt..






















La verdad es que estoy muy orgulloso de este proyecto muahahahahhaha..


----------



## erkosone (Jul 24, 2010)

Haber.. Yo voi a exponer mi experiencia.

El emisor para coche que yo he comprado ha sido finalmente el de la marca Vieta. porque?

Primero por prestaciones y segundo por calidad de sonido.

Haber.. ya no estamos hablando de los Ba-xxxx chinos que todo el mundo conoce y que tienen mas años que carrascucas..

El modelo en cuestión, te ofrece unas prestaciones/precio elevadisimas, partiendo de esto, me puse a analizar la calidad del sonido, cierto es que para mi oido, y simpre sin un analizador de espectro ni osciloscopio, a ojimetro vaya.. el que mas me ha gustado ha sido el ultimo modelo de la casa SONY, tiene una calidad de audio bastante superior a todos los demas, pero el Vieta es mucho mas barato, mucho.. y tiene mas prestaciones..

Sobre la calidad de audio podriamos estar hablando meses.. pero realmente creemos que una persona que quiere "modificar un emisor para el mechero del coche" va a analizar todo esto de la calidad de audio?

Por esa regla de tres, el mejor emisor del mundo, escuchado en una radio "marca blanca" no va resultar de una calidad superior..

El chico preguntó que si era posible hacer esto, y gracias a este foro descubrió que si que lo es, no solo eso, que se puede aumentar la potencia tanto como le venga en gana, que se puede conectar una antena experior en el tejado y que puede transmitir musica en stereo etc etc etc..

Supongo que cuando haga todas sus pruebas y consiga hacer funcionar el aparato que quiere montar, entonces ya se empezara a preocupar por mejorar otros aspectos como la calidad del audio, la saturación de la señal rf y todo eso..

Como ser la mejor opcion para empezar la es, es sencillo de amplificar y no se va a ir nunca de frecuencia, como ser la mejor opcion Profesional... esto ya está por ver..

Dano tiene razon, estos micro emisores quizá no son la mejor opcion para iniciarse en el campo profesional jeje, pero nadie dijo que el chabal de 14 años que no save electronica no estuviera ilusionado con su emisor de fm para empezar a trastearlo jeje. Asi que no pasa nada.

Yo personalmente te animo a desmontar todo, investigar ahun mas, formarte en el campo de la electronica si te interesa el tema en general y a cacharrear todo lo que puedas, todos hemos empezado por ahi, y lo que quizá ves ahora mismo lejano.. algun dia lo hagas con los ojos cerrados.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 25, 2010)

erkosone dijo:


>


Amigo Erkosone, por fas diganos que amplicador es ese, osea datos, comonentes, esquemas, etc, mire que me muero por ampliar la cobertura de mi transmisor fm . 
Abrazos.


----------



## erkosone (Jul 27, 2010)

Pues mira, en esa foto puedes ver una caja metalica de chapa, dentro está un amplificador de 10 mW, funciona muy bien, y encima de esta caja que contiene el amplificador de rf que eleva los pocos pW a 10 miliWats se encuentra un amplificador mas diseñado por mi, con pocos calculos se puede sacar el diseño si tienes una buena tabla con caracteristicas de diferentes transistores.

El amplificador que se ve arriba es de dos etapas como se puede ver, la primera eleva la potencia 5 veces y la segunda la vuelve a levar otras 5 veces mas, asi saca 0,25 watt, mas que suficiente para no molestar a los vecinos de los bloques de pisos de enfrente mio y suficiente para cubrir con total cobertura toda mi camunidad.

Lo tengo conectado a un medidor de watts y roe de la marca Mass y a una antena Ground plane separada 1 metro de la ventana hacia fuera, la antena es una de estas que te venden en tiendas de electronica para los modulos de RF de 433 Mhz, la cual le he cortado la varilla del "vivo" y le he soldado una antena telescopica, pudiendola ajustar a la frecuencia de trabajo facilmente.

En cuanto pueda subo esquema detallado con los componentes.

He de decir que la etapa final de 0,25 watt no tiene filtro de salida, asi que seguramente esté lanzando espureas, armonicos, rayos y centellas al eter jeje.. pero dada su no muy elevada potencia de salida no me preocupa demasiado.

La ventaja es que es un circuito muy muy simple de montar, pero si se quiere amplificar mas la salida hayq ue poner un buen filtro, ya que con este sencillo y barato diseño, si se emite a mas de 1 watt seguramente se estén lanzando al eter radiaciones muy molestas a otras bandas.

Vamos que es el tipico amplificador de batalla, facil y sencillo.

La unica pega es que en conjunto es un amplificador de "6 etapas sintonizadas", asi que es muy bueno para emitir a una frecuencia fija, pero si queremos estar cambiando continuamente de frecuencia veremos que la potencia de salida varia mucho de una frecuencia a otra.

Comento todo esto para dejar claro que es un diseño sencillo, de muy facil ajuste, y que una vez cerrrada la caja, lo mejor es hacer funcionar al emisor siempre en la frecuencia a la que se ha ajustado, ya que si se suben o bajan 2 Mhz se ve claramente que la potencia se reduce mucho y se precisa un reajuste de las etapas sintonizadas.


Vamos que es facil, barato y sencillo de ajustar, pero tiene alguna pega claro está hehe..


----------



## Imzas (Jul 27, 2010)

no hay ningun diagrama verdad? saludos


----------



## danytec (Jul 28, 2010)

Hola Jazmin 
Te subo un diagrama con el ba1404 en pll que tiene la parte del pre amplificador con la salida de un transistor c1971 muy utilizado.
Y en el forum hay un lineal de 5W que ya lo comentaron . Antes yo subi igual uno. 
aqui veras y te ayudaran . 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-rf-fm-5w-37464/
Suerte bye.

Hola Otra vez
Me di cuenta que no esta no subio , pero de todas formas aca va el mismo que tratan pero full. es un transmisor PLL con pic pero puedes usas la parte de la potencia. O armarlo todo que esta completo.
Suerte.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Jul 30, 2010)

no soy moderador pero tranqui amigos, es cierto que los mp3 no tienen la calidad que los CDA justamente por la frecuencia en khz, tambien es cierto que el transmisor que te cuesta 5000U$D para arriba tiene mejor calidad que uno mas economico o que los portatiles, pero convengamos que estos tienen buana calidad de sonido comparando con el costo que nos saldria uno "profesional" yo he montado una etapa amplificadora para mi transmisor portatil a un 1W y ahora voy a hacerlo otra etapa para aumentar a 10W y estoy muy satisfecho conla calidad de audio que tengo, aqui en mi pais hay radios comerciales con transmisores de mas de 30KW que ponen mp3, y se escuchan, yo creo que no tengo nada que envidiar a esas radios comerciales con mi 10w. tratemos de opinar sin achicar el proyecto de nadie.

si desean hacer el circuito que yo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-lineal-rf-10w-40958/


----------



## tercel (Ago 2, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro yo he estado tratando de hacer este pll con pic y quiero hacer una pregunta, puedo usar otro integrado pll como por ejemplo el mc145158 se programa en forma serial pero no trae prescaler  y controlarlo con los.hex de este PIC  el subió danytec desde ya gracias saludos a todos ….


----------



## raulin1966 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hola:

me ha parecido muy interesante lo que posten asi que quiero consultarles algunas cosas y contar mi experiencia ya que requiero ayuda urgente no dispongo de muchos recursos economicos

estaba armando un proyecto para radio comunitaria, me hice de un exitador RVR de 30 watts usado y el problema es que fallo el PLL y no hay repuestos en ninguna parte 
la cuestion es se puede colocar un transmisor de coche para reemplazar el PLL dañado

tengo los voltages regulados, entradas de audio disponibles del pll dañado podria aprovechar
2 pasos amplificadores que tienen transistores 2N3866 y luego van al modulo de potencia que tiene un MRF237 y un BLW86 de salida

ES ESTABLE EN FRECUENCIA EL TRANSMISOR DE COCHE ( no se corre) podra cumplir con las normas de estabilidad y ancho de banda?

aah lo otro tendria que desactivarle el Stereo ya que cuento con procesador de audio que incluye el generador de stereo


atte Raulin
desde Chile


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 23, 2011)

djchinomix dijo:


> 3. ¿Se puede amplificar la señal de salida?
> si, tendras que armar un lineal de potencia y conectar la antena del minitransmisor a la entrada de este lineal.....



Hola amigo djchinomix, te refieres a que puedo poner "donde va osldad ala antena" como salida de audio?????

Si no es asi, se puede hacer esto????

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Dano (Sep 23, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigo djchinomix, te refieres a que puedo poner "donde va osldad ala antena" como salida de audio?????
> 
> Si no es asi, se puede hacer esto????
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


Mmmm... no, en la salida de la antena hay una muy baja señal en VHF (no fue diseñado para extraer audio esa zona aunque es posible a veces percibir la señal modulante). 

Para aumentar distancia solo se le agregan amplificadores lineales diseñados para VHF. 
 Aca las cosas "funcionan" y se comportan distinto a la banda de audio. 


Saludos

PD: Que recuerdos este thread


----------



## laserfm (Dic 21, 2011)

sigan comentando, ya falta poco para animarme jajajaja.


----------



## romel777 (Dic 25, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Mmmm... no, en la salida de la antena hay una muy baja señal en VHF (no fue diseñado para extraer audio esa zona aunque es posible a veces percibir la señal modulante).
> 
> Para aumentar distancia solo se le agregan amplificadores lineales que soporten dicha frecuencia.
> Ésto es VHF, aca las cosas "funcionan" y se comportan distinto a la banda de audio.
> ...



Hay alguna manera de convertir esto en una señal de audio?o interferir en algun lugar del circuito para extraer el audio, queria agregarle reproductor usb a un amplificador que tengo


----------



## djsound (Mar 1, 2012)

Amigos una manito, Tengo esto [ame]http://www.amazon.com/MAXELL-P-4-Digital-Transmitter-iPod/dp/B0007XGOVE[/ame], y quiero que me escuchen a 200 metros....ojo, nada mas 200 metros, que me puedo hacer pero por favor, algo sencillito acá en mi país son super escasos los trimers o cv que llamamos acá, y todo lo que veo tiene una cantidad de esos, solo se consiguen azultitos. Sera posible?

Gracias.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 1, 2012)

Viste el esquema que subi ? ese no tiene ningun trimmer! 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/aporte-amplificador-rf-modulador-mp3-70963/


----------



## hericlark (Abr 30, 2012)

hola alguien sabe si puedo modificarle algoo hacerle algo a esos transmisores chinos para que funciones con 3.5v (bateria de celular) en vez de los 12v que usa


----------



## dalsaur (May 1, 2012)

saludos @hericlark, yo lo probe poniendole 2 pilas de celular y funcionava bien, la otra es que lo desarmes y le quites el regulador de 12 v, este se encarga de regular los 12 v a 5 volt y te funcionara yo lo hice asi.
saludos


----------



## johenrod (Jun 10, 2012)

saludos el 2sc2053 no le he podido conseguir, saben algun reemplazo estoy en medellin y que problemas con los repuestos y mas de rf.


----------



## tiago (Jun 11, 2012)

johenrod dijo:


> saludos el 2sc2053 no le he podido conseguir, saben algun reemplazo estoy en medellin y que problemas con los repuestos y mas de rf.



2SC2851, es equivalente.

Saludos.


----------



## johenrod (Jun 11, 2012)

*tiago*, gracias. voy a ver si lo consigo.....


----------



## johenrod (Nov 28, 2012)

saludos, compañero me gustaria saber si puedes suministrarnos toda la informacion posible respecto a los tx mp3, pues no lo he podido hechar a andar, gracias de antemano---


----------



## Scooter (Nov 29, 2012)

10kW de emisión "poca cosa"; podrás freír huevos si pasan cerca de la antena!!!


----------



## johenrod (Nov 29, 2012)

Eso seria mucho, solo necesitaria 100 metros ojala con una pequeña antena com la que traen los radios a transistores.
saludos..


----------



## medinacruzz (Nov 30, 2012)

hola amogos. les comento que yo cuando por primera bes quise amplificar un modulador mp3 de esos nunca pero nunca lo eche andar asta que se me ocurrio aser una especie de batimetro. amigos para esto les sujiero que se agan uno que ya publicaron aqui en el foro. o si no estaremos trabajando a siegas no sabemos si en bes de darle potencia le estamos quitando. yo ya echdo a andar unos berios de esos. hoy etube asiendo un ampli que ba de 10mw a 4watts use en tr1 ktc 9014 tr2c2060 tr3 mrf237, cuando ternine tomare fotos y las subire.. asta pronto amigos


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 19, 2013)

alguien sabe si estos aparatos trabajan con 12v o utilizan otro voltaje?


----------



## medinacruzz (Oct 4, 2013)

hola amigo esos aparatos les podes meter 15v 5a y no *h*ay ningun problema porque el trae su rregulador de 5v.,  *h*asta pronto


----------



## florenciovuelve (Jul 9, 2016)

davidgsanpablo dijo:


> Hola a todos pues soy nuevo en el foro y ay va mi primera pregunta.
> Pues resulta que ayer me compre uno de esos fantasticos transmisores FM para coche por 8.90 € marca TNB con conector para mechero y rango de frecuencias de 87.7 a 88.9 en saltos de 0.2 y tenia 3 preguntas.
> 
> 1. ¿Se le puede ampliar de alguna forma ese rango de frecuencias?
> ...





LOGRE transmitir hasta a 250mts con un transmisor de coche Vr-032 Linkbits le corte el cable de la antena y le puse un cable de 7mts de bocina que coloque en un mastil sobre el techo despues puentie el capacitor blanco que va hacia el cable de la antena 
dejo imagen para que vean como quedo la soldadura del capacitor


----------

